# MAC in Duty Free



## blepharisma (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey,

Does anyone know if there is a MAC in the duty free shop at Pearson airport, in Toronto?






Cheers


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 18, 2005)

OHH YES!! i want to know too!! there or when flying out from NYC. And if there is no mac, what is therE?


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh well... no responses.

I guess I'll find out for myself in April & I'll let y'all know!

(sorry, I don't know about NYC either -- but I'd love the chance to find out firsthand!)


----------



## matthea (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't believe so. I know the actual dutyfree stores run by some international conglomerate that seem to only carry Clinqie, Clarins, EL, Lancome, and Chanel. There may be a few more, but no MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They do have some cool palettes, sizes and sets that I've only seen at dutyfree. Like a 4 pack of juicy tubes, and a huge EL idealist that looked like a shampoo bottle (5oz, or something crazy like that).
I think the Air Canada website sometimes shows some items that they sell on their flights (and are available in dutyfree).


----------



## gem_mac (Mar 19, 2005)

nope, theres definately no mac duty free at pearson, well not any time i have flown outta there and i usualyl fly from there at least 3 times a year.


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 21, 2005)

awww too bad

Anyone know if there's one in the airport in Baltimore?

On a related note... are these airport locations not listed on the MAC site with the other stores & counters? (I would try to look one up, to verify for myself, but I don't actually know the names of any of the airport locations...)


----------



## dolcediva (Mar 23, 2005)

That's interesting...i never actually knew that MAC was at ANY airport...i'd be interested to find that out too.  I'd definatly be at the MAC counter instead of the obligatory perfume purchase.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 23, 2005)

Duty-Free MAC products are carried within a generalized high-end cosmetic Duty Free shoppe, and are not counters or stores devoted to MAC. It is generally 1-10 products, with only 1 or 2 of those items being exclusive to the Duty Free stores.


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 23, 2005)

there is a MAC duty free area in the Honolulu airport and the free standing duty free galleria in Waikiki. They had some exclusives there when I went last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## archangeli (Mar 24, 2005)

There's a MASSIVE MAC section in London Heathrow Airport (forget which terminal/terminals). They were sellling brush sets, LE stuff and palettes. Mind you that everything was ridiculously priced (and in GB pounds as well!) compared to what i could get it for at home.


----------



## sweetestpoison (Jun 3, 2005)

*There is one in LAX*

There is a M.A.C duty free counter in LAX(Los Angeles international airport.)
It's not quite big, but it's in good size. BTW, the MA there is so nice.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there Mac in Dubai airport or Dubai in general? I'm going soon!!!
Also in India?


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there one at JFK???


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 3, 2005)

???? What is a duty free store?


----------



## Sanne (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 
_There's a MASSIVE MAC section in London Heathrow Airport (forget which terminal/terminals). They were sellling brush sets, LE stuff and palettes. Mind you that everything was ridiculously priced (and in GB pounds as well!) compared to what i could get it for at home._

 
do you mean more expensive or cheaper?


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 3, 2005)

they were thinking about putting one into BWI, my sisters husband works there and he said they might put MAC or Estee Lauder - but this isisnt going to happen until 2007 or so ;(


----------



## piika (Jun 3, 2005)

There is a MAC duty free counter at the Vancouver International Airport. I don't think any other airport in Canada has MAC. I was at that counter last summer and they had exclusive eye and lip palettes (as well as all the regular counter products). The palettes were pretty but I don't think any color in them was LE. 

Bluegrassbabe, in a duty free shop you don't pay sales tax because you are travelling internationally. Since we pay 15% sales tax at many places in Canada, duty free makes a big difference. Even with the sales tax though, I do think MAC is cheaper in Canada than in all other countries. I don't understand why MAC is so ridiculously expensive in Europe.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 3, 2005)

just in case anyone finds this useful, there is a duty free mac store (not counter, but store) in the mexico city international airport. IDK the prices, but I bet they're cheaper than counters. and in response to 
 Quote:

  On a related note... are these airport locations not listed on the MAC site with the other stores & counters? (I would try to look one up, to verify for myself, but I don't actually know the names of any of the airport locations...)  
 
this airport stores IS  listed on the MAC site, named something like "aeroboutiques" i think so, but for example, there are several counters in mex city (and in puebla, where i live) that are not listed, IDK why.
HTH anyone


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 3, 2005)

no mac but i found clinique, lancome, and el. some nice lancome sets


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 4, 2005)

???? What is a duty free store?


No tax


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 
_There's a MASSIVE MAC section in London Heathrow Airport (forget which terminal/terminals). They were sellling brush sets, LE stuff and palettes. Mind you that everything was ridiculously priced (and in GB pounds as well!) compared to what i could get it for at home._

 
It's in Terminal 3.  I'll see if I can grab a photo of it as I pass through there in a couple of weeks.  There is also a much smaller M·A·C counter at Gatwick Airport Duty Free in the North Terminal.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 4, 2005)

MAC is supposed to be (according to website) at the CKS Taipei airport (everrich duty free), but I couldn't find one single MAC item there ö_Ö am I only blind or don't they carry anything there anymore?!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_MAC is supposed to be (according to website) at the CKS Taipei airport (everrich duty free), but I couldn't find one single MAC item there ö_Ö am I only blind or don't they carry anything there anymore?!_

 
At first I thought it might be in a different terminal.  At Heathrow it's only to be found in Terminal 3.  Terminals 1, 2 and 4 are M·A·Cless.  I've just checked the layout of the airport though and it seems that only one terminal has a duty free shop so that's unikely to be the case.

Why not phone the number given on the M·A·C Store Locator and ask? 

Ever Rich Duty Free
Chiang Kai-Shek International Airport
Taoyuan
(65) 62305340


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if theres one in Boston or JFK airport...  I'm going w. the school next summer,  and  i was just curious!  

My friends going to be so mad, i'm dragging him in every cosmetics store we see there!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_Does anyone know if theres one in Boston or JFK airport...  I'm going w. the school next summer,  and  i was just curious!  

My friends going to be so mad, i'm dragging him in every cosmetics store we see there!_

 
You are only allowed to use a Duty Free shop if you are flying internationally to or from that particular airport that day.  I don't believe JFK or BOS airports have M·A·C counters anyway.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You are only allowed to use a Duty Free shop if you are flying internationally to or from that particular airport that day.  I don't believe JFK or BOS airports have M·A·C counters anyway._

 
Ahaha, that would make sense! Shows you how much i know


----------



## labelslut (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_At first I thought it might be in a different terminal.  At Heathrow it's only to be found in Terminal 3.  Terminals 1, 2 and 4 are M·A·Cless.  I've just checked the layout of the airport though and it seems that only one terminal has a duty free shop so that's unikely to be the case.

Why not phone the number given on the M·A·C Store Locator and ask? 

Ever Rich Duty Free
Chiang Kai-Shek International Airport
Taoyuan
(65) 62305340_

 
Just want to say there is a MAC counter in Terminals 1 and 3 at Heathrow along with Gatwick and Stansted.  I know this as I've flown out of those terminals and airports quite regularly.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_At first I thought it might be in a different terminal.  At Heathrow it's only to be found in Terminal 3.  Terminals 1, 2 and 4 are M·A·Cless.  I've just checked the layout of the airport though and it seems that only one terminal has a duty free shop so that's unikely to be the case.

Why not phone the number given on the M·A·C Store Locator and ask? 

Ever Rich Duty Free
Chiang Kai-Shek International Airport
Taoyuan
(65) 62305340_

 
thanks, but I can't speak chinese properly ^^ english is an option, but asking in a forum is cheaper anyway ;P so if anybody saw the MAC counter in CKS airport, write it down!


----------



## goldbit (Sep 5, 2005)

There is one counter with lots of stuff in Mexico City's airport. The prices are the same as in US but without the tax. Do you know exactly where is the store in LAX, I will be going there soon?


----------



## goldbit (Sep 5, 2005)

There is one counter with lots of stuff in Mexico City's airport. The prices are the same as in US but without the tax. Do you know exactly where is the store in LAX, I will be going there soon?


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 5, 2005)

there is a duty-free shop in st. thomas. and everything is discounted 10%. they don't have a whole lot, but they have most of the shadows and lipsticks.


----------



## roxybc (Sep 6, 2005)

There is also a duty free store in the Vancouver BC airport.  My boyyfriend flew out from there twice this summer.  The first time he got me the MAC duty free face palette, (pic below) and the second time he got me Rayothon lipglass, which I really wanted but had missed out on a month earlier.

Not my pic though, but this is the palette. **Edit, the pic is gigantic, so just click the link if your interested.
http://img.makeupalley.com/6/3/8/1/334090.jpeg]


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_It's in Terminal 3.  I'll see if I can grab a photo of it as I pass through there in a couple of weeks.  There is also a much smaller M·A·C counter at Gatwick Airport Duty Free in the North Terminal._

 
What about Stansted? I've been there before but I was in a rush and didn't have time to look much, but on the MAC website it says there's a duty free store in Stansted.... are products cheaper?

I'm flying there on the 20th and I'll be spending the night at the airport....


----------



## labelslut (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes there is a MAC counter at Stansted.  Prices are basically 17.5% cheaper than what it would be on the highstreets here in the UK.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks!! Looks like I'll be getting something then, mwahahha


----------



## cloverette (Mar 7, 2006)

i remember there was a MAC counter in one of the london airports. didn't see it last time in heathrow, so i thought it might have been in stansted. i guess i wasn't in the right terminal in heathrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i'm not sure if the one i saw was in heathrow, gatwick or stansted. but the way i understand it now is that all three of them have MAC counters?!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone know if the Duty-free shops at DFW (Dallas-Fort Worth) airport have cosmetics?


----------



## DRINKAPLACEBO (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_just in case anyone finds this useful, there is a duty free mac store (not counter, but store) in the mexico city international airport. IDK the prices, but I bet they're cheaper than counters. and in response to 

this airport stores IS  listed on the MAC site, named something like "aeroboutiques" i think so, but for example, there are several counters in mex city (and in puebla, where i live) that are not listed, IDK why.
HTH anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AHHHHHHHHH, im going to mexico soon
do you know if by chance if there's a duty free shop in acapulco's airport?
UGH, im so upset i won't be going through mexico city international airport.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 7, 2006)

The Duty Free in Sydney Australia, has it's own counter with everything you can normally get and some extras... That's only for international departures though...


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 8, 2006)

To answer Sushi Flower, I know that there is a MAC in Mumbai (aka Bombay), India and also in Dubai.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 9, 2006)

I do a fair amount of traveling... I was just in London Heathrow this december and YES THERE WAS A MAC :O!! and the MA there was so nice, I was just trying out stuff- but didnt buy anything as it was a bit higher price-wise than the U.S. I do believe there is one in Dubai,U.A.E. and I think I saw one in Milan but maybe that was awhile back but Im not completey sure...
I know for sure there isnt one in Zurich, or Paris or Dallas or Phoenix or Houston or Atlanta or Chicago or yeah.... thats all I can remember right now... that was probably useless... owell


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 9, 2006)

This may be a silly question.  I am going to London in two weeks and I notice my terminal is #3.  Can I go over to the other terminals and shop in the duty free for mac?


----------



## mango88 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 
_Just want to say there is a MAC counter in Terminals 1 and 3 at Heathrow along with Gatwick and Stansted.  I know this as I've flown out of those terminals and airports quite regularly._

 

i didnt know they had a mac in terminal 1.... great news cos i'll be flying in 2 weeks time


----------



## mango88 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nenalinda27* 
_This may be a silly question.  I am going to London in two weeks and I notice my terminal is #3.  Can I go over to the other terminals and shop in the duty free for mac?_

 

i know there is definitely a MAC in terminal 3 - so why would u need to go to the other terminals?? even so i dont think u can anyway.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 9, 2006)

yes, some have confirmed there's a MAC counter in terminal 3, so you could as well buy everything there.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 9, 2006)

none at bwi


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 9, 2006)

There is a DFS store in Waikiki on Oahu.  You can go inside, but you need to show your passport/ticket to get up to the third floor.  Luckily, all the cool stuff's on the second... including MAC!!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Sep 17, 2013)

Reviving this thread. Anyone seen Mac duty free at the Miami int. airport?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Reviving this thread. Anyone seen Mac duty free at the Miami int. airport?


  There unfortunately isn't a MAC duty free at Miami International Airport. I know for a fact that there is one at the new Atlanta international departure terminal in Georgia.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Sep 18, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> There unfortunately isn't a MAC duty free at Miami International Airport. I know for a fact that there is one at the new Atlanta international departure terminal in Georgia.


 Too bad. Thanks for answering!


----------



## alysia (Oct 4, 2013)

There is a MAC duty free (seemed to be full sized) counter now in Terminal 1 at Pearson (as of July 2013)  Hope that helps any Ontarians.


----------

